# wireless pci adapter



## chefinked (Aug 7, 2005)

hi i lost the drivers to my wireless card and cant find the software.there is nothing on the net to this card.all i can find onthe card is wpcg02-A2 i dont no the brand.how would i identify the brand


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

See if it is one of these. http://support.dlink.com/products/revision.asp


----------



## chefinked (Aug 7, 2005)

*no luck*

thanks but tha was a dead end, when it asks for the software is says please insert Anetg disk one????? I cant find any corrispondence to this :1angel:


----------



## paoloai (Oct 1, 2005)

*NewLink NEW-65000240*

Hi,
I've just bought your same card; the model on the card is WPCG02 Ver B2.
I have the official CD with the driver, let me know if you want me to send it to you.
There is something really strange with this card; I cannot finid any NEWLINK comopany on the net; the only one I've found is www.newlink.ca but is showing only D-LINK products; maybe D-Link has bought NEWLINK..
Maybe wpcg02 correspond to the d-link model dwl-520...

Anyway my problem with this card is that after installing it on my WinXP-PRO-SP2 the computer keeps on freezeing; the wireless network works fine for a little while then the mouse starts stopping and the the whole system freezes; there is no message in the event log, no IRQ conflict and support online :4-dontkno 

Any idea?


----------



## trebor14 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Paololai*

:smile: Hi, can you please send me this Drivers also, I haven't found the Cd for that Card and I'm having a lot of problems to find it.

Thanks a lot and have a nice day.


----------



## paoloai (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm sorry but I've never found the driver; I didn't have time so I've returned the card to the shop and repaced it with a DLINK.


----------



## gemini-dragon (May 12, 2006)

*ATTN! Here's the driver!*

http://www.intellinet-network.com/


:grin:


----------



## tweedle (Jul 27, 2009)

hey i really need the software off the CD to get my wireless thing working. ive inserted it into my computer now it wants me to insert the CD which i dont have. Please someone send me the stuff needed to get it running.


----------



## Gazzamit (Mar 23, 2010)

Try Realtek:

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/searchView.aspx?keyword=8185

Model 8185

My card called on box Newlink Wireless 11g 54 Mbps PCI Card
WEp/WPA/WPAII/WPA-PSK etc 

www.newlinkproducts.co.uk - but no drivers there...

Realtek worked for me in end - initially had exactly same freezes - then all OK - then freezes (for about 5 secs).

Cheers,

Gaz.


----------

